# What kind of things do you most often find yourself doodling?



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

I was gonna vote 'names' but then I saw 'other'.  Half the time I end up doodling my favourite characters, like from Kingdom Hearts and such.


----------



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

Eyes. Every time.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Animals, trees, eyes, human faces...but I also noticed in college a lot when I was bored I would draw cubes or graphs.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## sen8012 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll do my name in cursive a lot and then just a ton of different abstract shapes and patterns. I use to do a lot of stick figure stuff and wars back in the day, but now I do more abstract style. I'll also do different landscapes or animals here and there. Maybe fantasy type stuff sometimes too? Haha, basically anything and everything over the last 15 years. :laughing:


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I just start drawing random things and moving my pencil randomly, sometimes I can make an object without trying. I suck at drawing


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

Eyes, palm trees, whatever's in the room around me.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Dollar Signs


----------



## Nira (May 30, 2013)

I mostly doodle stuff that's in front of me.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Animals, faces, hands, and eyes- also intricate patterns, though I stay on the more organic side with the occasional geometric element weaved in (I usually make undulating, twisting, irregular patterns) -There isn't a whole lot of contrived symbols like hearts or smiley faces


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

*( . y . )*


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I usually go with trees or silhouettes of people.


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 8, 2013)

I do two types of doodle. (1) Geometric: triangles built on triangles, built on triangles, some made into pyramids, squares, and cubes. Arrows reaching out of that structure like tree branches growing from each other with little circles in the gaps between the arrows. Some 5 pointed stars scattered around. (2) Pseudo-Realistic: faces, mermaids, cats, eyes, feet with over-sized big toes, etc. (5w4 INTP)

_REALLY_ great question! :crazy:


----------



## MinusLeven (Jul 10, 2013)

I usually doodle abstract line things


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

I like to doodle @ symbols a lot.
(My apologies if someone here is named spacebarsymbol).


----------



## Skye Winter (Jun 3, 2013)

I doodle animals, cartoon people, videogame characters, little music notes, dragons and some other weird stuff.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I usually just draw squares, then triangles around it and more squares.. Patterns I guess.


----------



## Lorena Coliban (Mar 25, 2012)

Usually female eyes or a face (or just eyes with a hair style) lol But often times i also doodle hearts, stars or words/letters.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't doodle much because... I'm never in class, but when I was in class, it was this weird, sharp, circle of triangle things, that connected around the page.


----------



## punkwok (Jul 29, 2013)

I mostly doodle faces.


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

Letters and stick figures. But also often guns and cars

edit: landscapes and abstract stuff


----------



## StoryLover221B (Feb 14, 2014)

I mostly doodle fictional characters, either from my own mind or from books or shows, in a somewhat chibi-like style, or cute little animals. Usually, my doodle has something to do more or less with a story I am reading/watching or writing. It's usually a character that is currently fascinating me, and I'll draw that character until a different one takes my interest. Sometimes I doodle tiny comics with stick figure characters. They're often either inside jokes with my friends, or only funny to me. I often label my drawings, because they're not very good...


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

People dying


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

This is usually what ends up happening.
I've noticed I never draw people or objects really...it's just patterns and lines and sometimes they form images and sometimes they don't.


----------



## cyberqt (Feb 18, 2014)

eyes


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Squares and cubes, but also animals!


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

A combination of 3d objects connected by tentacles. Not joking.


----------



## wolfdream88 (Nov 22, 2013)

I doodle hearts a lot now, but for some time I really liked writing the word "Blah" on stuff (I turned something in that had the word "blah" written all over it and my professor thought it was because I thought something was boring... :blushed. I also used to draw numbers a lot and trees/branches with leaves.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Hearts, flowers (roses, daisies, tulips), crosses


----------



## eilonwe (Mar 10, 2014)

Swirls, zigzags, different types of lines. Doodling my thoughts in cursive.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

People. Usually the head and torso. Or just head. At times all the way to hip.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Stars. Stars everywhere.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I like to doodle trees.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

All from above. In the same doodle.


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

Eyes, stick man with every weapon I can imagine about to hit him (flame thrower, grenade, arrows, bullets, rockets, knifes, axes, dynamite, floor is trap door with spikes ect), really complication devices and inventions, tridents. Pretty random stuff all-in-all.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

flowers and eyes


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

I guess I would call it ZigZags. I usually just draw straight lines coming out of each other at random points making random shapes. A lot of the time I also leave my wrist in one position and then just curve my hand back and forth making a sort of arc.
I also either draw really bold or I draw over the same line many times back and forth and only ever use normal pencils so its all black and white.


----------



## Laybunny (Mar 28, 2014)

I mostly draw faces, eyes, and hearts


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I start to draw a head and keep erasing it.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I like to doodle people a lot. I just draw random figures, in different poses and stances. Also occasionally, weaponry, animals, objects in my eye proximity, and abstract images that tend to evolve into something else by the time I'm done.


----------

